# New diaphragms needed-maybe.



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got a pair of Image Dynamics CD2 comps in my car that I've had for a few years now.I bought them second hand and one of them has always suffered from the voice coil partly separating from the diaphragm,it's fixed for a while with a tiny dab of superglue but always comes unstuck again a couple of times a year.

As Image Dynamics don't seem to be doing HLCDs now,I would guess they don't carry spares for these any more.I found a picture some time ago of some identical compression drivers (or at least they looked identical) with one of the more well known compression driver manufacturers names on them.I can't find this now,so does anyone know who originally made these drivers,and if I can still get replacement diaphragms for them?

Or is there an alternative driver I can use on my horns? I can't go any larger diameter as the left hand one is already touching the firewall,but I can go slightly deeper if needed.





Apart from this very old photo the previous owner sent me,this is the only one I can find that shows the outside of the drivers.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still providing support and spare parts for these and have the diaphragms for them available.

Contact me by PM and we get this taken care of.

Eric Stevens


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Eric's got it sorted


----------



## Imagewerx (Nov 30, 2012)

roduk said:


> Eric's got it sorted


I saw what you did there:laugh4:.


----------

